# Please Help, really worried



## KristinaT (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi does anyone have any advice for me on pain following colonoscopy??? is it usuall for pain to develop a day or two after?? is bruising normal or pain at the site of a biopsy?? bit worried that they have perforated me?? how do you tell??Please help.. have rung doc he thinks its just bruising but im not convinced...Thanks


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I had some pain after my colonoscopy. I don't really remember if it developed right after or a couple of days after. I'm not sure how I would know if I had bruising at a biopsy site because I can't see inside myself. I think if they had perforated your bowel, you would be in excruciating pain. If you are really worried, there is always the emergency room.


----------



## 17542 (May 30, 2006)

I had mine done on Thursday and Friday and Saturday felt awful. I felt like I had beaten with a bat from the inside out. I feel pretty good today.


----------

